# Viva Mexico! (Oaxaca Highway)



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Now there is someone thinking outside the box - a new highway to move goods from the Gulf to the Pacific. 

Oaxaca investment will help Isthmus compete with Panama Canal


----------

